# Nice rack, but look at the noggin on him!!



## luv2hunt1 (Nov 16, 2009)

Shot this one in Morgan County 11-11-09 chasin a doe. Best buck for me at this point, very happy with him. He has got the biggest head on him that I or other hunters have seen. Comparing him with other bucks in the cooler it's twice the size. What I have learned in the late 50's Wisconsin bucks were located in this area of GA. \ I thought the same thing your thinking so I went to check out his work, needless to say he will be doing the mount!!! He is going to use a whitetail shoulder mount but will have to order a mule deer form head and attach it to the mount cause the head that comes with the mount is not large enough. Shame there's not a B&C score for noggins!!


----------



## MorganCounty1210 (Nov 16, 2009)

luv2hunt1 said:


> Shot this one in Morgan County 11-11-09 chasin a doe. Best buck for me at this point, very happy with him. He has got the biggest head on him that I or other hunters have seen. Comparing him with other bucks in the cooler it's twice the size. What I have learned in the late 50's Wisconsin bucks were located in this area of GA. I am having shoulder mount done by Ray Knight at Alcovy Taxidermy in Covington, he is running a special of $200.00 till January. I thought the same thing your thinking so I went to check out his work, needless to say he will be doing the mount!!! He is going to use a whitetail shoulder mount but will have to order a mule deer form head and attach it to the mount cause the head that comes with the mount is not large enough. Shame there's not a B&C score for noggins!!



I killed a 9 Point in Morgan over the weekend. And am Having Ray do mine also


----------



## luv2hunt1 (Nov 16, 2009)

MorganCounty1210 said:


> Great county to hunt in.


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 16, 2009)

Big ol' head on that joker!!


----------



## MorganCounty1210 (Nov 16, 2009)

luv2hunt1 said:


> Great county to hunt in. Ray will do us both a great job on our mounts, seems like a straight up guy...



He was very nice on the phone. Cant wait to take him my deer. Cant beat the price!!!!!!


----------



## Hut2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Dang what a gord! Purdy buck,Congrats. What did he weigh ?


----------



## Swampagator (Nov 16, 2009)

Great rack but bro that head.....


----------



## luv2hunt1 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hut2 said:


> Dang what a gord! Purdy buck,Congrats. What did he weigh ?



209 live weight, think he'll score 130 +/-. He also had 2 extra teeth on each jaw bone, 4 1/2 years, jawbone was 
1 3/8" longer than other jawbones at  Taxidermy! Dang!


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 16, 2009)

Roman nose!!


----------



## luv2hunt1 (Nov 16, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> Roman nose!!



Is that from Wisconsin stock, or where does the roman nose come in. I'll go ahead and say it' Rome. lol


----------



## bluemarlin (Nov 16, 2009)

nice trophy sir!!


----------



## cmghunter (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice one.He doesn't even need those horns for a fight..


----------



## Hoss (Nov 16, 2009)

Fine buck.  Great rack and noggin to hold it.

Hoss


----------



## alvishere (Nov 16, 2009)

great buck and prices!!!


----------



## Steve Thompson (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice buck!


----------



## SuperDan (Nov 17, 2009)

What a fantastic buck! He was awesome in person! Again Tom Congrats I am sure Ray will do a fine job on all of our mounts. Have my son's and my biggest bow kill with him and he says they will be done in April...APRIL!!! Yes I said APRIL!!! Your pic is better than my camera phone pic!!

Roman!!!!


----------



## Lead Poison (Nov 17, 2009)

That's an ANGUS BULL! 

What a stud!


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Nov 17, 2009)

P-I-G !!!

That's a great deer. Congrats.


----------



## Swamprat (Nov 18, 2009)

Congrats on a fine deer.

Yep the noggin looks like some of the inflated egos from some folks on here.


----------



## Axe (Nov 18, 2009)

Thats a nice one, man hes got a coconut on him to. Thats enough head for 2 more racks. He will make a nice mount! Congratulations.


----------



## Just BB (Nov 19, 2009)

Look at the head on that one!


----------



## widowmaker1 (Nov 20, 2009)

that head kind a looks like yurs tom.


----------



## marknga (Nov 20, 2009)

Dang that is a big ol deer. Congratulations and he should look great on the wall.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Nov 21, 2009)

Congrats on that big headed rascal


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Nov 21, 2009)

He could be related to spuds mckenzie.  I always see cool racks but rarely do you see weird physiological features like that.  Very cool buck.  Lots of personality on that one.  Congrats!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 21, 2009)

Us folks with big heads get picked on alot!

I think he's a handsome fellow

Nice buck!


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Nov 22, 2009)

luv2hunt1 said:


> Shot this one in Morgan County 11-11-09 chasin a doe. Best buck for me at this point, very happy with him. He has got the biggest head on him that I or other hunters have seen. Comparing him with other bucks in the cooler it's twice the size. What I have learned in the late 50's Wisconsin bucks were located in this area of GA. I am having shoulder mount done by Ray Knight at Alcovy Taxidermy in Covington, he is running a special of $200.00 till January. I thought the same thing your thinking so I went to check out his work, needless to say he will be doing the mount!!! He is going to use a whitetail shoulder mount but will have to order a mule deer form head and attach it to the mount cause the head that comes with the mount is not large enough. Shame there's not a B&C score for noggins!!


Nice buck! I went to ABAC with an ugly mug that looked just like you. Is that you,Wooten?


----------



## luv2hunt1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Deer Fanatic said:


> Nice buck! I went to ABAC with an ugly mug that looked just like you. Is that you,Wooten?



Yep, it's me and my ugly mug and mellon head deer! Good to hear from you Mike...


----------



## trifold777 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Big Head*

Are you sure big head was'nt snake bit in the head! lol.


----------



## Scott64a (Jan 25, 2010)

Dang, that's a big fat head on that buck!

I work out in Fairplay on an ambulance, and along Prospect, Doster, and Crawley roads, we always see LOADS of deer.

Also, along Sandy Creek, too. 
We had a really nice 8-10 pointer go up into the thick stuff off the road as we drove by a few nights ago.
I do believe they are still chasing hot does!

I'd love to hunt out there, but don't know of any leases to get into as of yet. I started out there from rockdale, (which has some bigguns, too,) in Dec.

My partner also volunteers for fire in Greensborough, and he's a great kid. Ha, I hope to not meet any of you in my proofessional capacity, but otherwise, stop on into the Fairplay station for some coffee!
-Scott


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 25, 2010)

Enough meat in that head to eat. Nice buck too!


----------

